# What would you choose?



## ATN082268 (Dec 2, 2013)

O.K. I have to say my search for a handgun has taken some unusual turns. I believe I have narrowed down my choices to two. The first is a .44 magnum revolver S&W Model 629 V-Comp with a 4 inch barrel and 6 round cylinder. The second is a .45 semi-automatic FNX-45 Tactical with a 5.3 inch barrel and 15 round magazine. With those two choices and being used primarily for home defense, assuming proper training, ammunition, etc, what would you recommend and why? Thank you.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Since you state it will be for home defense, I say go with the FNX which will give you the most fire power..... 15 as opposed to 6 rounds........


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

FNX. More rounds, 45 ACP is plenty enough for home defense and the 44 mag will just go rattle around the neighbor's house once it is through with your intruder's guts. Plus, a 44 mag kicks enough to make it a poor choice for home defense. Sure you can handle the power, but try to get that second shot anywhere near the first in a short time span. Good luck. The 45 ACP is the superior choice. I've got an FNX 40 and it's a great gun. I'm sure the FNX 45 would serve you very well.

Unless you live in Alaska and you are defending your home from The Grizz. If The Grizz is all up in your grill, get the magnum, fo shizzle.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm not familiar with the FNX-45, but between that and the .44 Mag., I'd go with the pistol.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

44 mag is a little heavy for hd. Unless you have cement walls and quick access to hearing protection, I'd just opt for 15+1 in .45


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

The .45....


----------



## jumperj (Sep 22, 2013)

If the bad guy doesn't hit you with a baseball bat, that .44 will. Go with the .45.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

The .44 Magnum was never intended for self defense use. That doesn't mean it can't be used for that because it most certainly can. But its intended use was for hunting large game. The muzzle blast from a .44 Magnum is loud enough when in the outdoors, in an enclosed space like a house or a room within a house.... all I can say is you don't want to go there. And the muzzle flash is excessive as well. One shot will easily give your position away.

If you want something powerful and big bore for home defense, go with that .45ACP you are considering.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I voted for the revolver be for personal reasons and didn't fully read your topic. I don't really care for the FNX (it is quite the large pistol), I have 1911's in .45, and just think the .44 mag looks frickin sweet. 

For what you want I agree with the group on the .45 and would consider taking advantage of the threaded barrel to make sure you don't blow out your ears. I don't think you would fully appreciate saving your own life with the revolver in a hallway...


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

The FNX-45 is a BIG PISTOL! Still, it's not a bad choice for home-defense by a novice shooter. 

If you can afford the FNX, you can also afford an H&K USP Compact. This would give you the best of both worlds: A (potentially) rapid fire 45 ACP cartridge that's well-suited for home defense, AND concealed carry. 

Be aware that you can purchase, 'low flash' self-defense ammunition; and - while I don't know what this means - every time I've had to use a gun when it really mattered I never heard the, 'Bang!' or saw the flash. Neither did I have ringing in my ears after the gun went off. All I can say is, the human body must have some way to shut off external stimulii when it needs to.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

That was an easy one. The .45 ACP hands down. To me, using a .44 Magnum for home defense is like using a baseball bat to swat a fly. JMHO.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

berettatoter:
"To me, using a .44 Magnum for home defense is like using a baseball bat to swat a fly"

Ain't that the truth! I have an S&W Model 29 4" and a 629 3" Talo just cause I like 'em I've occasionally carried them for self defense with .44 Specials and found that the guns are too cumbersome and heavy when compared to the .45 auto. I've found that the Glock G30 is the most practical for concealed carry because of it's compact size and magazine capacity either 9 or 10 rounds. I prefer the 9 round magazines over the 10's for extra concealability. With the .44's you only have six rounds. The FNX-45 is indeed a BIG PISTOL as "Glock Doctor" mentioned even the compact version, I've handled one and found the checkering and grip texture too sharp and abrasive which clings to clothes, and might hurt your hand while firing it.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

desertman said:


> ....... I've occasionally carried them for self defense with .44 Specials and found that the guns are too cumbersome and heavy when compared to the .45 auto. .......


This is, exactly, what I learned after I got the brilliant idea to shoot, 'police combat' (PPC) with a 44 Magnum pistol. Sure I downloaded my 44 Magnum cartridges to 44 Special velocities - even made them, 'nice 'n soft' - but, still, the other competitors, 'shot the bejesus' out of me with their 38 Specials. There was absolutely no way I could keep up with the rapid rates-of-fire they were easily able to demonstrate. So, I ended up selling an oddball S&W Model 29 competition speed holster at a substantial loss, and, 'going back to the drawing board'. 44 Magnums - even when downloaded to 44 Special - do NOT make good self-defense handguns. (Sure are pretty, though!)


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

3 x 15 Rounds of Good ol' .45ACP (NO CONTEST)


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I like my SAR K2 45 better than the FNX. Though I do feel undergunned with only 14 round magazines.


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

I think you should choose which ever one you like the most. If you choose the 44 magnum pistol you should probably use a 44 special loads made by Speer Gold Dot, Corbon dpx, hornady, etc. If you chose the 45 acp you would have an even wider selection of defensive ammo. A question you might ask yourself is which one would you prefer to own / shoot / collect?


----------



## HighlandLofts (Jan 7, 2014)

I have a Colt Combat Commander and a Ruger 44mag Revolver, For me,my choice is the Colt 1911. Sort of like compareing apples to apples. I have fifteen handguns and so I have a bunch to choose from for both Home Defense and Carry purposes. My main every day carry piece is a S&W 642 Airweight 38 + P in a pocket holster (Sleve) right front pocket, I carry two speed strips in my left front pocket. For a larger open carry gun I carry either my GP100 6" - 357mag, my or my Rossi 971 - 357mag with a compencator.


----------

